# Matt Larson's Combat Fitness Center



## GroundnPound25

If any of you folks live in the Springfield, VA area, feel free to check my gym out! We're a small (but growing), family friendly facility with black belt Prof. Matt Larsen as our head instructor. 

If you need more info, our website is combatfit.com

And please give us a "like" on our Facebook! https://www.facebook.com/MLCFCSpringfieldVA


----------

